# Guardian Gold??



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Has anybody ever used this ammo, Magtech Guardian Gold? I bought some yesterday, and have not had a chance to try it out. I got it in .380.:smt071 :smt082 :smt071 :smt1099 :smt1099


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm in the same boat, bought the exact same stuff for my .380 Auto but haven't shot it yet. If I remember correctly the specs looked like CorBon's numbers. I've been really happy with MagTechs other offerings so I bought those on good faith.

[On another note, it looks like CorBons DPX is about the best thing you can put in a .380 to make it as potent as possible, haven't had a chance to try those yet either]


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yea Buckeye I kind of bought a pig in a poke as I knew nothing about them. Oh well we are going to try them out and see what happens. I posted same question on Kel-Tec forum, and they said they don't expand like they claim. An other thing there's no such thing as a .380+P load according to the SAAMI. So I been told. I know I got them letters wrong. Oh well.


----------

